# The 2 Pounds Per Week Rule And How to Burn Fat Faster



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Why do you always hear that 2 pounds per week is the maximum amount of fat you should safely lose? If you train really hard while watching calories closely shouldn’t you be able to lose more fat without losing muscle or damaging your health? What if you want to lose fat faster? How do you [...]

*Read More...*


----------

